# Korrektur "Madritschjoch", Bike 5/06



## marco (7. April 2006)

In der Bike 5/06 beschreibe ich die Tour "Madritschjoch". Im Infoteil ist leider ein Fehler passiert. Die gesamten Höhenmeter sind *2700* und nicht 4800!

Die Seilbahn erspart 600 Höhenmeter.
Kilometer gesamt: 75 (das stimmt  ).

Sorry


----------



## thory (7. April 2006)

marco schrieb:
			
		

> In der Bike 5/06 beschreibe ich die Tour "Madritschjoch". Im Infoteil ist leider ein Fehler passiert. Die gesamten Höhenmeter sind *2700* und nicht 4800!
> 
> Die Seilbahn erspart 600 Höhenmeter.
> Kilometer gesamt: 75 (das stimmt  ).
> ...




aeh marco -> 2700 + 600 = 3300 und nicht 4800??? Oder was wolltest Du damit ausdrücken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (7. April 2006)

weisst du, was das wort "fehler" beinhaltet, thory?


----------



## marco (7. April 2006)

Nochmal: die Tour hat insgesamt 2700 Höhenmeter, davon 600 mit der Seilbahn bewältigt werden können.


----------



## showman (8. April 2006)

Dann hats ja eigentlich nur 2100 Hm. Wenn wir noch ein bisschen rumrechnen werdens evtl. noch weniger und dann trau ich mich auch mal ran  

Gruß Showman


----------



## Spargel (9. April 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Dann hats ja eigentlich nur 2100 Hm.


   

Wohl auch Rolltreppenbenutzer, wenn's in Schwabach 'ne U-Bahn hätte? 

Wer auf's Madritschjoch nicht so hochkommt, hat für mich, zumindest mit dem Radl, dort nichts verloren. Der neunzigjährige Südtiroler, der nochmal die Gegend anschauen will, darf die Bahn natürlich schon benutzen, der hat sich das in seinem bisherigen Leben verdient...  

ciao  Christian


----------



## CSB (9. April 2006)

Hallo Zusammen.

Ich bin Jahrhundertsommer 2003 imRahmen eines Alpen-X auf dem Madritschjoch gewesen. Die Seilbahn war defekt(hätten wir eh nich genommen ) und die Auffahrt führt zuerst über tiefen,feinen,staubigen Schotter. Teilweise sind wir bis zur Felge eingesunken.  ca.50% Fahren + 50% Schieben.
Die letzten 300hm waren zu 80% unfahrbar,teilweise tragen.
auf dem Gipfel(3142hm??) warn wir alle ganz schön platt 
Das Beste ist jedoch die Abfahrt vom Madritschjoch (Richtung Süden):
geile Trails,abwechslungsreich,viele Linien möglich und sehr,sehr lange


----------



## Carsten (9. April 2006)

so hats ausge´sehen, als ich oben war:






war übrigens nicht letzte Woche, auch wenns so aus schaut, sondern letzten August  

die ganze Geschichte gibts auf meiner Homepage unter aktuelles...


----------



## CSB (9. April 2006)

2003 haben wir halt wahnsinnig Schwein gehabt mit dem Wetter. 
Der Hüttenwirt der Schaubachhütte konnte sich nicht erinnern wann die Passhöhe das letzt mal im August komplett Schneefrei war. 

Mit euren Bikes hattet ihr sicher viel Spaß auf der Abfahrt (oder war die auch komplett verschneit???)

Ich bin damals mit nem Hardtail (JudyXC '97, 63mm)+V-Brakes runtergeeiert. 
Was würde das Bike Magazin dazu wohl sagen........?


----------



## Carsten (9. April 2006)

mit den Waffen war die Abfahrt ein Traum. Ich konnte bis auf eine einzige völlig vereiste S-4 Kehre am Abgrund alles fahren.

Hoch zu gings übriges auch gut, z.B. sin wir am Tag zuvor 3x Stilfser Joch an einem Tag hoch...


----------



## marco (9. April 2006)

asphaltstrasse? 
Wir haben eine neue schöne auffahrt nach Sulden entdeckt, fern vom verkehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CSB (9. April 2006)

> , z.B. sin wir am Tag zuvor 3x Stilfser Joch an einem Tag hoch...



Wieso denn das???


----------



## thory (10. April 2006)

marco schrieb:
			
		

> Nochmal: die Tour hat insgesamt 2700 Höhenmeter, davon 600 mit der Seilbahn bewältigt werden können.



Danke für die Klärung!


----------



## dubbel (10. April 2006)

CSB schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso denn das???


hattrick:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=2090581


----------



## Carsten (10. April 2006)

CSB schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso denn das???



um da drei mal hoch und runter zu fahren: http://www.schymik.de/wordpress/?p=12


----------



## strohistyle (11. April 2006)

Gute Mountainbiker hinterlassen keine Schweißspuren


----------



## mountainbikerit (12. April 2006)

Kleine Korrektur, die Abfahrt im obigen Bild führt vom Madritschjoch ins Martelltal.

Wir planen im Hochsommer eine etwas andere Route über das Madritsch Joch, Auffahrt über das Martelltal, sollte mit kurzen Schiebepassagen besser fahrbar sein, die Abfahrt nach Sulden, dann über die Stieralm nach Prad retour.

Insgesammt sollten bei dieser Tour kürzere Schiebepassagen notwendig sein....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thory (12. April 2006)

Hallo Marco,
habe mir gestern die bike gekauft - vor allem wegen Deinem Report über diese Tour. Die Fotos gefallen mir wirklich.  Ich habe diesen Übergang Ende August als Erweiterung der der "Ötzirunde" (Rettenbachferner, Vent, Niederjoch, Eisjöchl, Timmlesjoch) vor zu fahren. Bin sehr gespannt - gerade nach diesen Fotos!
Kompliment!


----------



## bergwerkfaunus (13. April 2006)

was man vielleicht auch erwÃ¤hnen sollte:

Mit all die mit den Baggern und Planierraupen geebneten Pisten-schneisen auf 3000m??? Also sooooo tolle "Natur", das is es nun auch nicht ganz. Kann man auch "unschÃ¶n" finden...Tja, das will halt keiner sehen in Hochglanzoptik Ã¼ber ne ganze Seiteâ¦..

War Madritschjochrunde nicht schon 1998 in der B... ??? Mit den Worten von Ur-Guru Uli Stanciu damals eben noch journalistisch kritischer, nicht so blauÃ¤ugig wie die jetzigen Gurus. Fand ich gut seine nachdenklichen Worte. 

Aber ich geb gern zu: Panorama ist schon klasse, die Plagerei lohnt sich (bei schÃ¶nem Wetter zumindest)...und der Rest: das is halt TOURismus, und ich selbst bin ja auch ein Teil davon, ich weis.

Ich mag die Runde lieber andersrum. Gutâ¦man muÃ auch etwas hiken hoch zum Joch, aber dann zur und von der SchaubachhÃ¼tte surf ich lieber den Schotterschutt ab als dort hinauf (Seilbahn, das is schon gar nicht meins..) und Martelltal Ã¼ber Zufall-HÃ¼tte ist ideal zum Aufstieg. OKAY, ist Geschmackssache...rein subjektiv. FÃ¼r ne Transalp Nord-SÃ¼d (Gardasee) is das Joch sowieso Quatsch (Sorry, Uli), es bringt mich ja nicht weiter nach SÃ¼den, Start im Etschtal, Ankunft wieder im Etschtalâ¦.das ist Fakt.

Als Runde aber super. Es gibt ne feine Panorama-Route am nÃ¶rdlichen Hang vom Etschtal (Vernatsch, Tanas, Allitz), so dass man nicht unbedingt im Tal die Etsch-Radautobahn nehmen muÃâ¦..



Also nicht immer nur das so machen, was in der B... steht.  zwinker.



Chris


----------



## mountainbikerit (17. April 2006)

Ich kann dir in vielen Punkten recht geben.

Das Madritschjoch vom Martelltal aus zu fahren, find ich auch schöner, zumal man bei dieser Route die Schiebepassagen auf eine halbe Stunde einschränken kann.

Aber das ist bei vielen Touren so, die bei Transalps befahren werden, so ist auch die Uinaschlucht Tour schöner, wenn man durch die Schucht abwärts und zurück über den Passo Costaines fährt.

Ebenfalls das Eisjoch ist von der Schnalser Seite uphill ein Traum, die Abfahrt ins Passeiertal ist für Trailfreaks bis auf einige kurze Passagen fahrbar.

Aber Transalp ist halt Transalp.

Aber zurück zum Madritschjoch ... das man auf der Suldner Seite Lifte sieht, da muss man halt mal beide Augen zudrücken, wenn man ein wenig positiv schaut, ist die Kulisse im Anblick auf den Ortler, Zebru und Königsspitze ein Traum was die Bilder von Marco klar rüberbringen.

Was mir momentan mehr Sorgen macht, dass es momentan Pläne gibt, das Skigebiet ins Martelltal zu erweitern.

Das traumhafte Skitourengebiet Martelltal ist bis dato frei von Liften und sollte es auch in der Zukunft bleiben.

Und nochmals zurück zu den Transalps, da gibt es noch viele weitere Trails, wenn man nicht einfach den Vinschgau entlang bis zum Tarscher Pass oder zur Naturnser Alm - Vigljoch fahren will.

Man sieht evtl auf den Vinschger Zug Trail, der fast permanent auf Trails am Waldrand entlang von Mals nach Latsch führt.

All jene welche beim Transalpin Run 2005 teilgenommen haben, werden sich noch lange an die Trails erinnern.

Sportliche Grüße  

Matze


----------



## marco (20. April 2006)

mountainbikerit schrieb:
			
		

> Was mir momentan mehr Sorgen macht, dass es momentan Pläne gibt, das Skigebiet ins Martelltal zu erweitern.
> 
> Das traumhafte Skitourengebiet Martelltal ist bis dato frei von Liften und sollte es auch in der Zukunft bleiben.



ich kann es nicht glauben. Wo würden die lifte sein?


----------



## mountainbikerit (28. April 2006)

Hy Marco

es gibt momentan gerade vom Ex Grünen Parlamentarier Reinhold Messner klare Andeutungen dass es auf der Martellerseite eine Erweiterung des Skigebietes Madritschjoch geben soll.

Sehr weit ist das Konzept wohl noch nicht, aber .......

Matze


----------

